# Lizard



## Sunshine1 (Feb 26, 2010)

Woke this guy up the other day while raking. I think it's a skink?? He was pretty big. Anyone know if they are poisonous?? He was about 7 or 8 inches long and pretty fat.


----------



## rip18 (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes, he's a skink.  And, no, he is not poisonous or venomous.  

Neat shots of the shiny fellow!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 26, 2010)

Cool! He has some pretty colors & the sun hit him just right.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 26, 2010)

He is a shiney fellow!  Nice shot!


----------



## Hoss (Feb 26, 2010)

Really nice find and good shot of it.

Hoss


----------



## Sunshine1 (Feb 26, 2010)

What about the blue-tailed ones?? So you mean I can let my kids pick them up??


----------



## leo (Feb 27, 2010)

neat capture


----------



## Smokey (Feb 28, 2010)

Beautiful colors


----------

